# what is ?



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

your favorite type of fish? i think mine will be killiefish when i get some. but so far, it's loaches of all types. gotta love em


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

wild type honey gouramis
micro (chili) rasboras
common fantail and ryukin goldfish

I really should post pics soon.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

For freshwater tanks I have to say that it is the fancy pleco's

For saltwater tanks I have to say clown fish


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

FW: Plecs

SW: Angelfish (both dwarf and large)


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Mine are Large Panaque, Leporacanthicus triactis, Peckoltia sp. (L134), Leporacanthicus joselimai, Pseudacanthicus cf. leopardus/L600 - Pseudacanthicus leopardus, Pseudacanthicus spinosus, L-411, weather loaches, Clown Loaches, Endlers livebearers, Longnose gars, polys, CW-028 and Datnoids,
All of which I have the pleasure of owning  Still a few I need to get. When I do I will add them to te list.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Polys and Odessa barbs atm.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

plecs for sure


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

German Blue Rams!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

1) Mermaid


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

lol...mermaid? that's cheating, and besides things would just never work out between the two of you.  you'd just be too different


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

fancy pleco... next is rays.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> lol...mermaid? that's cheating, and besides things would just never work out between the two of you.  you'd just be too different


that and she would probably throw him back


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> lol...mermaid? that's cheating, and besides things would just never work out between the two of you.  you'd just be too different


owning a fish store is my goal and owning a Public Aquarium (TEA - Toronto's Exquiste Aquarium) is my dream

so.. I will have her in my private tank in the office


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

plecos, followed by corys, followed by apostigramma.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

nice fish choices all. i'm kinda surprised at the number of you that are so into plecs.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Headstanders, of course, but also puffers, elephant noses, archerfish, mudskippers. . . of the big guys, molas and whale sharks and snowflake morays. I go for the weirdos.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

ghost knife love the way he swims in all directions , and of course the rosy barbs


----------

